# Engineers Corner > Electrical Engineering Systems/Test Engineer

## Christian3216

Looking to see if any System/Test Engineers here are loooking for opportunities.  Please send a reply to me if you are interested.  I am currently working on a project that needs such Engineers. Thank you. 

Christian

----------


## amresh08

Of what?
I want to say which system its a LT or HT system? and give some details of your project

----------


## abusaud

hi
    Pls send some detailed information about ur project and system

----------


## yPriyadarshini

> looking to see if any system/test engineers here are loooking for opportunities. Please send a reply to me if you are interested. I am currently working on a project that needs such engineers. Thank you. Christian


 sir, this is priya from houston and i am holding ead. I got 2+yrs of experience. Penneco oil company, delmont, pennsylvania. Jun 07 to feb 08 electrical engineer trainee engineer, ktps(kothagudem power station) paloncha, andra pradesh, india. From may 06 to may 07. Assistant engineer, apcpdcl(andhra pradesh central power distribution corporation limited), hyderabad, india. Mar 05 to mar 06 if you have any positions depending on my experience and education please let me know. I would be very glad to take the offer. Thankyou

----------

